# Looking for ex-military vehicle technicians



## Calian (16 May 2008)

Is there a webiste that anyone can direct me to where they all keep in touch?  I have found one for FCS Techs.

Thanks!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 May 2008)

Maybe you should put a post here EME sub-board or here Personnel Locator


----------

